# HCC coding: 270.7x



## arcosas (Jun 16, 2009)

Am currently auditing HCC: 250.70 (DM w/peripheral circulatory disorders). It was linked w/443.9 (PVD NOS) but another "professional source" claims that 250.7x can ONLY be linked w/either 785.4 (gangrene) or 443.81 (peripheral angiopathy) as listed in the book. More often than not, when I have coded 250.7x previously, it's *linked w/443.9 *over 443.81. 

In relation to the diabetes manifestation codes that require "additional code to ID manifestion", are the lists of examples shown in ICD-9 the ONLY codes I can use?


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 16, 2009)

arcosas said:


> Am currently auditing HCC: 250.70 (DM w/peripheral circulatory disorders). It was linked w/443.9 (PVD NOS) but another "professional source" claims that 250.7x can ONLY be linked w/either 785.4 (gangrene) or 443.81 (peripheral angiopathy) as listed in the book. More often than not, when I have coded 250.7x previously, it's *linked w/443.9 *over 443.81.
> 
> In relation to the diabetes manifestation codes that require "additional code to ID manifestion", are the lists of examples shown in ICD-9 the ONLY codes I can use?



No..... I own 2008 manuals, but there should be software that shows what Dx codes are excluded and inclusive to each other. I don't know what the new manuals mention........ but isn't gangrene sometimes caused by peripheral angiopathy, and if so,  your other professional source is saying only gangrene is applicable because it is coding to the highiest specificity; when compared to codes with subcategory digit eight or nine. Maybe the workplace guidelines override manual guidelines. I know that is what they teach in my facility coding program.

anyone else......


----------



## arcosas (Jun 17, 2009)

I stand corrected, peripheral vascular disease IS synonymous with peripheral angiopathy.


----------

